# Chestnut sided warbler



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Spi/CC, texas 2016


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice find. Never see them around here.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## DonSteiner (May 17, 2016)

Beautiful pic. What lens setup?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is one fine looking bird!


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

we'd have more if not for the invasive english starling....but thats another story... beaut of a photography and bird


----------

